# Bleeding from vent and died



## SharLynn

I am new at this, this spring. I need some advice from experienced chicken people. I bought six, 5 week old, Americauna chicks from a guy in town that hatched them from eggs he bought from a guy in Anchorage. Over the past week and a half since I bought them, three have died. They start bleeding from the vent and die. It's not prolapsed vent, nothing swollen, red, or hanging out, and there's no pecking involved. I also bought twelve, two week old chicks from someone else, kept them separate from the older chicks, and they are doing fine. I paid $40 for those six chicks and they are like pets to me. Any ideas would be very, very appreciated.


----------



## 7chicks

I found a thread that mentions cocci when I searched chicks bleeding from vent. http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/424991/chicks-bleeding-from-vent-bloody-discharge I'm so sorry you lost your little ones. =(


----------



## Apyl

If the poop is bloody too, it sounds like cocci. The rest of your flock will need anti-biotic.


----------



## SharLynn

thanks for the replies; I have researched it and I am sure you are both correct. I had heard of the disease but mistakenly thought if they were on medicated starter it would protect them from it. It was hard watching them die and not knowing what to do. It's even harder now, now that I know I could of given them Cordi and they would of lived. I didn't realize I should of taken a college course in raising chicks and not just reading up on it myself before buying them. Thanks again....


----------



## 7chicks

Don't feel bad. We can't know everything there is to know; even if we've had chickens for years and years. (3 yrs of having chickens for me now and they've been teaching me a lot of stuff.) There's not a whole lot of info out there like there is about typical pets. I lost my sweet EE to sour crop last September. Never thought to check for that. Spent my time thinking it was other things going by her symptoms. Figured it out after it was too late. We live and learn. A rotten part of life unfortunately. However, now you know what went wrong and you shared this experience here with us. Now you and the rest of us were given the opportunity to learn with you. For that, I thank you! Sending a big arm full of hugs your way.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

How are the rest of your little ones doing? don't feel bad, it's a learning experience, just learn as you go. I read a few books but it really doesn't help with the hands on.


----------



## SharLynn

I have given them all Corid and they are all looking much better today! I am confused though, as to whether I scrub out all their cages after treatment is finished, or now, on day two....?


----------

